# Diamond cancellation policy



## dag2 (Mar 5, 2022)

Anyone know Diamonds reservation cancellation policy for a deeded week? Can the dates be changed if another unit is available? Do they charge a fee for cancelling? I'm unable to contact Diamond res.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 5, 2022)

For deeded weeks: no charge to change home week reservation; if it's through DeX, the there's a cancellation fee and you have to pay all exchange/upgrade fees again. 
Don't know about points.


----------



## dag2 (Mar 5, 2022)

NiteMaire said:


> For deeded weeks: no charge to change home week reservation; if it's through DeX, the there's a cancellation fee and you have to pay all exchange/upgrade fees again.
> Don't know about points.


My enquiry is in regards to a deeded week. Thanks for replying.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 5, 2022)

If you still want to use a deeded week in the same year, you have to cancel and rebook more than 30 days ahead of your checkin date. You can easily rebook online, but strangely, you have to call them to cancel. We had reservations in Feb 2020 and had to call them to cancel and were able to rebook in Aug 2020. We got ocean view instead of ocean front, but we were happy to be there. Here's the contact info for deeded week owners.

Phone: 1.800.463.7256 (toll free) or 1.407.226.9500 (international)
E-mail: OwnerServices@diamondresorts.com

BTW, if you can't rebook in the same year at your property, you can deposit it in DEX and book another property in the same year or in a future year. There is a fee when you use DEX ($150?), but it is also easy to use online to see what might be available.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 6, 2022)

Should the OP, be asking what is Hilton cancelation policy ?


----------



## dayooper (Mar 6, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Should the OP, be asking what is Hilton cancelation policy ?



The 2 systems are still separate. Most DRI policies are still in effect and, except for a rumor here and there, there has been little to suggest how they will be changed. Hopefully, we all will know more on April 1st.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 6, 2022)

dag2 said:


> My enquiry is in regards to a deeded week. Thanks for replying.


Is it a fixed week or a float week? Has it been converted to points- it would still be a deeded week.  What resort? Diamond has consumed several resorts and resort systems so the rules aren't universal.  Not all deeded weeks are the same.


----------

